# Ventilador con problema de velocidad



## fusible (Sep 14, 2013)

que tal, les agradezco la bienvenida al grupo. 
mi consulta es; tengo un ventilador de techo marca chicagole cambie el variador de velocidad,  de cadenas por un dimer,al encenderlo  comienza a girar despacio hasta tomar velocidad sin girar el dimer, seria la velocidad  alta pero gira como si fuera medio y al girar el dimer a la velocidad media se apaga, tiene un capacitor de 1,5 uF se lo cambie y sigue igual cual seria la causa desde  ya  les agradezco ...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 14, 2013)

el dimmer, lo fabricaste vos?


> tiene un capacitor de 1,5 uF se lo cambie y sigue igual


se lo cambiaste por uno igual, o por otro valor?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 15, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f44/aumentar-velocidad-ventilador-techo-morir-intento-91086/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2013)

Uniste los cables del regulador a cadenita en la máxima velocidad ?


----------



## fusible (Sep 17, 2013)

si dosmetros, uní los cables, el problema es que cuando lo pongo en primera velocidad comienza a girar muy despacio hasta que toma la velocidad  y si lo paso a segunda se detiene.
el capacitor lo cambie por otro del mismo valor.
puede ser problema de los bobinados?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2013)

fusible dijo:


> si dosmetros, uní los cables, el problema es que cuando lo pongo en primera velocidad comienza a girar muy despacio hasta que toma la velocidad  y si lo paso a segunda se detiene



¿ Revisaste el conmutador de velocidades ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

La pregunta es si antes de los cambios funcionaba correctamente.

Y la segunda pregunta es si el capacitor no llevaba 3 cables  (capacitor doble)


----------



## fusible (Sep 18, 2013)

sinceramente no lo verifique antes del cambio, y el capacitor tiene dos cables.
 que valores deben tener las bobinas para funcionar bien?


----------



## carohugo (Sep 28, 2013)

hola..mi opinion es esta.....retira el dimmer que colocaste y proba el ventilador directamente a los 220 volt..de esa manera saldras de las dudas....Si levanta velocidad,significa que el dimmer es el problema.....eso creo....cuidado con la tension...

Si no me equivoco los dimmer vienen para distintos watt.....habria que ver de cuantos watt es el ventilador


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 29, 2013)

me guta!!, primero probalo directo, despues con dimmer!!


----------

